# Cutting butt into smaller pieces to smoke quicker??



## ryanmn (Apr 6, 2017)

Has anyone tried cutting a 8-10# pork butt into smaller pieces of meat to speed up the smoke? I would think smaller, thinner pieces would cook quicker, plus more area for bark formation.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2017)

Yup, it works.  I have only cut in half thou.

Don't want to small of pieces.


----------



## ryanmn (Apr 6, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Yup, it works.  I have only cut in half thou.
> 
> Don't want to small of pieces.



What do you consider "too small" and what is the consequence of too small? 

How much time did dividing the meat save you in cook time?


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 6, 2017)

I occasionally buy small boneless butts at our local store that weigh 2-3#. They smoke up just fine.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2017)

RyanMN said:


> What do you consider "too small" and what is the consequence of too small?
> 
> How much time did dividing the meat save you in cook time?


​You still need time in the smoker to get the good taste. 

You cut them down to 4-5 lb depending on what temps, 1 hour a lb to cook.

Sorry, I never time anything.


----------



## wild west (Apr 6, 2017)

The last 3.5 lb butt I cooked at 275 still took 7 hrs no wrap


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2017)

wild west said:


> The last 3.5 lb butt I cooked at 275 still took 7 hrs no wrap


​That's 2 hours a lb, that's still normal.   I guess it depends on what type of smoker.   I use direct type.  UDS, WSM.  They rend to cook quicker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 6, 2017)

I do it all the time. Cook time per pound at 225 is still about 2 hours but now you have 2 pound chunks....JJ


----------



## wild west (Apr 7, 2017)

c farmer said:


> ​That's 2 hours a lb, that's still normal.   I guess it depends on what type of smoker.   I use direct type.  UDS, WSM.  They rend to cook quicker.


 I use an Apollo 300. Same setup as WSM


----------



## sundown farms (Apr 7, 2017)

Google for the competition trimming method that exposes a lot of the money muscle and more surface area overall. It worked well for me as it kept the muscles intact but gave me more smoke penetration and bark.


----------

